# My longhaired girls



## Seafolly

As an extension of my intro post, I thought I'd share my two!


Three Little Mice Who Sat In a Cup by princessinboots, on Flickr










This is Poppet.

I took them in for a shelter and was asked to keep them for a while to socialize them. The shelter since fell apart due to personal issues with the owner so I kept them happily! Poppet was the only one I named. Now I need a name for the mock chocolate gal.


----------



## WoodWitch

Seafolly said:


> Now I need a name for the mock chocolate gal.


Mocklate  
Lovely pictures.


----------



## moustress

Very cute pix!


----------



## Seafolly

Thanks! They're natural models.

Not longhaired but...new girl!


----------



## DeepBlueC

Aw.. the new one is so cute :love1


----------



## Emfa Mouse

Amazing photography and mice!


----------



## PeachnZelda

Pickle


----------



## windyhill

Aww!


----------



## Alex

Excellent pics! I've suggested this somewhere else before; i really think a great way to raise a lump of cash for the forum (to pay for all those payments that i presume must be made each year) is a calendar formed from pics taken by the members here.
I know it's only March, but if enough people agree to donate copyright of excellent pics such as this, a calendar could be printed and out for Christmas!
In fact, I think this is such a good idea, i'll ask everyone!


----------



## Stina

Very nice photos and cute mice!!

Alex, I make my own calendars and sell them on cafepress/zazzle...I had one for last year and this year and will have one for next year as well  Next years should actually be better as I'm planning ahead and have lots of little props 
http://www.cafepress.com/mouselovers , the calendars are under "office"


----------



## Seafolly

Thanks!  Although I'm a student I do make a decent chunk off photography. Offering calendars (of, say, people's children or pets) is a great idea.


----------

